# Caesars Head SC



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

I am planning a trip to SC in the spring and will be in the area around Table Rock State Park and Caesars Head. I have a route sheet posted by George Hincapie that I want to try and ride. Can anybody recommend a nice place to stay in the area? Also looking for more cue sheets if possible.


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

Right past CHSP is Raven Cliff Falls. There are a few rental cabins there. TRSP has camping. The closest hotel would be in Travelers Rest which in reality would be a good starting place. If you want something really nice (and expensive) then the inn at La Bastide is excellent. This is right around the corner from where the USPRO time trial took place so you could ride that route as well. There are too many good roads in this area to list here. The other choice would be hotels in Greenville.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

I know of a great cabin if you have family that my want to travel with. It's a 5 BR cabin with hot tub, between the lakes, and beautiful scenery. No personal connection to the cabin, other than staying there myself this spring with my brother's family. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## SC_clydesdale (Oct 6, 2005)

*Ceasar's Head ride*

Do it right.

Stay at Westin Poinsett downtown after getting weekend rate. Another option would be Hampton Inn on river or Hyatt on North Main.

Start from hotel Saturday AM, follow first part of USPRO course up Old Buncombe to Furman.

Follow cue sheets for George's route thereafter.

About 71 miles round trip, with a fun climb at Ceasar's Head.

Really fun bobsled run down the hill.

Watch out for Fl plates. You may find yourself tailgating down the mtn.........


----------

